# Water drop pictures..in case you've never seen that done before



## dry3210 (Oct 16, 2009)

1.






2.





3.





C&C welcome


----------



## jbylake (Oct 16, 2009)

# 1. is very interesting!

good job...

J.:thumbup:


----------



## dry3210 (Oct 16, 2009)

jbylake said:


> # 1. is very interesting!
> 
> good job...
> 
> J.:thumbup:


 
Thanks, thats our finest piece of plasticware in the house!


----------



## BmDubb (Oct 16, 2009)

dry3210 said:


> jbylake said:
> 
> 
> > # 1. is very interesting!
> ...



lol nice....


----------



## Sensayshun (Oct 16, 2009)

How were these lit might I ask? I tried to do some shots like this but couldn't get the shutter speed high enough.


----------



## dry3210 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sensayshun said:


> How were these lit might I ask? I tried to do some shots like this but couldn't get the shutter speed high enough.


 
I couldn't tell you which was with what set up... for the most part it was on camera flash with another light source (at one point I used a lizards heat lamp light and at another point I used two of those "construction" type lights you'd see at Home Depot or what not).  I also had every single light in the kitchen on.


----------



## mooimeisie (Oct 16, 2009)

Well done. I tried this today and all I ended up with was OOF messes.


----------



## dry3210 (Oct 16, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> Well done. I tried this today and all I ended up with was OOF messes.


 
Yeah these are from two attempts...actually 3 attempts really.  My first attempt I had ZERO worth keeping.  2nd and 3rd attempts I probably took over 250 pictures and maybe 20 were worth keeping and only these 3 I even remotely liked.  I am disappointed that the exact picture I wanted I got...but it was out of focus.  I'll be giving this another try once my frustation from that wears off.


----------



## mooimeisie (Oct 16, 2009)

It's kind of funny how one of the simplest things in life, a small drop of water, can be one of the most frustrating to photograph.


----------



## dry3210 (Oct 16, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> It's kind of funny how one of the simplest things in life, a small drop of water, can be one of the most frustrating to photograph.


 
Thats the truth.  If it wasn't out of focus it was completely out of the picture cause of off-timing!  But hey, just makes the ones that turn out more exciting!


----------



## mooimeisie (Oct 16, 2009)

Out of the picture, that's very funny, because I took alot of those too.


----------

